# Download speed fluctuations



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Friends,

My cousin got a new SHITtel connection. His plan's bandwidth is 8mbps. But the download speed that he's getting is fluctuating. He should get 1mbps download speed (I know it won't be constant but we were expecting something near to it) as per his plan but he's getting anything between 100-600kB/s and the speed is fluctuating every second like from 500 it drops to 100 then goes to 200 and then to 600. Tried downloading a torrent which has 500+ seeders and Edge from MS's official site but the result was the same. We tried downloading the same via Hotspot from a Jio sim and we consistently got 1mbps+ speed. How to check whether snr and other values are okay or for other faults? SHITtel's customer support is saying that everything is okay from their side, actually in our area we have this crappy company or bsnl. The latter is worst than the former so we don't have many choices when it comes to isp's.

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

Check the trouble shooting doc here: Know Your airtel Broadband | Frequently Asked Questions

It's probably better to directly talk to their CC for problems.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My cousin got a new SHITtel connection. His plan's bandwidth is 8mbps. But the download speed that he's getting is fluctuating. He should get 1mbps download speed (I know it won't be constant but we were expecting something near to it) as per his plan but he's getting anything between 100-600kB/s and the speed is fluctuating every second like from 500 it drops to 100 then goes to 200 and then to 600. Tried downloading a torrent which has 500+ seeders and Edge from MS's official site but the result was the same. We tried downloading the same via Hotspot from a Jio sim and we consistently got 1mbps+ speed. *How to check whether snr and other values are okay or for other faults?* SHITtel's customer support is saying that everything is okay from their side, actually in our area we have this crappy company or bsnl. The latter is worst than the former so we don't have many choices when it comes to isp's.
> 
> Thanks



How to find my signal attenuation, SNR and sync speed ?

Router's IP : ( usually )

192.168.0.1
192.168.1.1
10.0.0.1

Put any of  those address on a browser and try - also you must have the correct username ( mostly it's admin ) and password to access the router's admin page.


----------

